# Flylady week of July 14:Bathroom and one other room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week's cleaning zone is the bathroom and ONE other room. Here is the detailed cleaning list for the possible "other" room:
*Bathroom detailed cleaning list*
Wash area rugs
Scrub/wax floor
Straighten drawers/ cabinets
Clean shower stall/ wax (not the floor!)
Wash shower door
Clean medicine cabinet
Clean scale
Throw away empty bottles
Extra bedroom detailed cleaning list

*Extra Bedroom cleaning list:*
Polish furniture
Straighten drawers/closet
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust rug
Flip mattress
Wash curtains
Wash windows
Clean window
Clean bath tub
Clean top of sewing machine
Straighten bookcase
Straighten computer desk
Clean out the closet
Put away stray items
Fertilize plants

*Childrenâs bathroom detailed cleaning list
*Wash area rugs
Sweep/scrub/wax floor
Straighten drawers/cabinets
Clean shower/tub stall
Wash shower door
Scrub bath toys
Wash down outside of toilet
Throw away empty bottles
Childrenâs bedrooms detailed cleaning list
Polish furniture
Straighten drawers/closet
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust rug
Flip mattresses
Wash curtains
Clean window
Straighten toy shelves
Clean under the bed
Clean out the closet
Put away stray items
Sort out-grown clothes
Vacuum under bed/closets
Dust baseboards
Clean fingerprints off door/walls
Rearrange videos/games/books

*Office detailed cleaning list
*Clear off the surface of your desk
Throw away pens that donât work
Sharpen pencils
Throw out all the trash
Put items to keep in a pending file for Wednesday (desk day)
Do not stop to pay bills
Straighten one drawer at a time
Toss out old receipts from over 7 years
Clean off the monitor screen
Fill printer caddy with paper
Establish a place for current bills
Vacuum under desk and the whole room
Dust furniture
Clean windows
Remove cobwebs
Check supplies of paper and printer cartridges
Stamps and envelopes

*Laundry room detailed cleaning list
*Wipe down the top of the washer and dryer
Clean the gunk from under the washer lid
Throw out empty bottles and boxes
Empty the garbage can
Check supplies of laundry detergent, softener, spot remover
Sweep and mop the floor
Remove the cobwebs
Put away all clothes
Look behind appliances for odd socks


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

It's a tossup which extra room I'll do: The office and the laundry room both need work! I'll try to look up some organization videos for those rooms and post them here. 

In the meantime, let's encourage one another. Do you have any laundry room or office organization tips?

*I try to throw away junk mail before it gets put in the mail pile. I try to handle/file/pay five pieces of mail a day.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Monday's zone mission: wipe around the base and behind the toilet.

Tuesdays zone mission:Clean your bathroom waste can. I like to empty it, fill with water and use that water to wash the floor. Since I use a glug of ammonia, it is then used to water the garden (prefertilized).

Wednesdays' zone mission: Throw away things in the medicine cabinet that are expired. I did this a couple days ago, so I'm good on this one.

How about you? What are you cleaning and organizing today/this week. What tips can you share?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Thursday's mission is to really clean your sink and vanity top. Use a brush to get in the grooves.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

You have inspired me! I am not following exactly - but reading the posts has made me jump in and do a bunch of moving things, cleaning, organizing.

My home is pretty nice as far as organized, clean and all. But it does have those "behind closed doors" areas, not many but a few. I have been working a bit at a time and just going with the flow of my home/energy/time.

I have purchased more of the lovely "decorative" storage boxes thru Michael's and JoAnnes, only when they are 50% off, and have further tackled boxing up the craft supplies I use all the time. It's very pretty now. I've discovered that keeping 80% of the stuff in these boxes looks good.

Keeping 90% of it in them looks really good. Keeping 100% of the stuff in them, looks fabulous!

Next up I need to collect up the three different stacks of photos that are all over, and put them away.

Then, I have a small area against a wall of the kitchen that I want to re-do, and this will require some type of cabinet, which I'll have to save up for and get either at a thrift store, or splurge a bit and buy new.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Yay! One person inspired and posting! You inspire me!.

I have also been buying boxes when on sale. I've been storing the pretty ones on bookshelves to break up the books--kind of a decor thing that is really functional.

Now is the time to buy storage boxes and organization items because it's on sale for back to school/dorm stuff.

Every year at this time I buy more clear boxes that I can use to store stuff in my basement/attic and closets. I like to see whats in the box. I like things not to be dusty, so storing in boxes is the way to go.

-------
I forgot to mention that Friday's mission was to wash the bathroom floor. I'm doing a whole house cleaning today and will do all floors today.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you for continuing to post these weekly cleanings, and the detailed lists. 
I've been bad this week and not done much of anything. I'm not even following my cleaning calendar which only calls for 15 minutes a day. But thanks to your nagging ... err... encouraging posts, , I'm getting back on track.


----------

